# not loosing baby teeth



## Foster (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi all ,
Foster is 7 months and has his big boy teeth already ..... but he has not lost his bottom 2 K_9 s so he looks like a shark with a double row .I dont want to sedate him just for pulling these two teeth, as we live in a remote Swiss Village where the vets dont have a lot of expierence in little dogs .... I worry that they would over dose him and kill him on the table  does anyone have a chi that didnt loose all of his baby teeth , and what did you do about this ?
thanks 
Foster


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Roxy is almost 11 months now. Up until about one month ago, she still had FOUR baby teeth. Her two very front teeth on the top and her two K-9s on the bottom. The top two teeth were VERY tiny and very loose. I would wiggle them when able too. They finally fell out. Her bottom two weren't very loose, of what I could tell, but the one fell out too! She still has one left.

I gave her chews and harder things to chew on to try and get them out. Like I said, I also wiggled. You could try things like that. I don't worry about it too much yet because her last tooth is not restricting her from eating or anything like that. I'm hoping that it will come out on it's own soon. If not, I may have it pulled so it doesn't affect her in the long run. We'll see.

But, after coming here to this forum, asking questions, reading responses to other's questions, and researching on my own, I found that I should have had her baby teeth removed when she was getting spayed. If you can afford it or don't mind to have her sedated again, you could always have them pulled. 

I know that members here who feed a raw diet have said that it really helps with dental health! It not only keeps their teeth clean, but it gives them a good work out. This may be something to think about. You might not need to feed a full raw diet if you don't want to, but a few raw things here and there for your dog to chew on may help wiggle those teeth out of there!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I got Twiggy when she was 18 months old and she had 11 retained baby teeth. Yep, 11, I counted them. lol I gave her chew toys and bully sticks and they all except one have fallen out. So when (if) I get her spayed, that last one will be getting pulled. It's her top canine tooth that just doesn't want to leave.


----------



## Foster (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I wont worry yet and will keep the chewies comming ... We do give a lot of raw meat, as my husband is a chef... Foster loves fresh veal : ) 
Foster and Kristen


----------

